# Video thread - Interviews, clips and whatever



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the general thread has been killed, I thought it might be nice to have a video thread where we can share clips or interviews we find - as i’m sure a lot of us like to watch these - and I don’t see where else they can now fit in

Interview today 

Pro Wrestling sheet


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------



## patpat

cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The collider interview from earlier in the week






Rich Eisen show


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


----------



## patpat

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241


 YES PLEASE 
Road to is way better for a serious program


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177719613720846337
Moxley in action on week 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New weight belts for the codester


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177955616138153984


----------



## KennyOmegaa

patpat said:


> cody is great, but I still think kenny would be a better mouthpiece. I can understand their choice tho, dude is supposed to be "out of it" in kayfabe having him. go around and be the ace is retarded.




Kenny comes off to me like an introvert, he doesn't really want to be a PR type person. He would rather troll and work everyone. So i think it makes sense for Cody to be the kayfabe booker. In reality, i believe they all decide things together and Tony has final say.

Plus, Omega is busy with the women's division (both The Bucks and Jericho out of kayfabe said he's heavily involved in booking and scouting for the women's division). 


I think The Elite works perfectly because they all have their own strengths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine

She must have a british teacher from the accent


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hikaru’s english is pretty serviceable - if they do promos with her and not in-ring, they can build her just fine
> 
> She must have a british teacher from the accent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172902394310492160


Not bad and yes lol I can see her trainer being from London or something



patpat said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
Click to expand...

I love the Road to segments.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177680025279242241
> 
> 
> 
> YES PLEASE
> Road to is way better for a serious program
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the Road to segments.
Click to expand...

 actually hearing it is very satisfying. Man if they can translate the road to format into angles and do it, I say yes. Also some lucha underground-esque things like they did for warlow. It felt like a movie and it was badass 
Also they should build some of their matches like UFC fights the big banter, the trash talking , the attacks , the arrogance the fucking blood guts and hatred, give a real edge to things. 
So far they seem to listen to fans ,they got rid of marvez , the BTE-like stuffs and chose the road pro-forma because its successful. They should continue that way and value storytelling inside and outside the ring, that's what makes wrestling big.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


----------



## Aedubya

Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Does she talk about the Levi bates rumours?


From what I watched nah. It is basically a show about 5 things she would put in hell about Wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Death Rider said:


> Not sure if this fits in with the thread but a fun video with Bea Priestly from AEW appearing on Straight to hell


I think any video, tweet or media release fits with the thread 

Go crazy

Short audio from Jungle Boy

Kid is so well spoken - am I the only one that thinks is upside and potential star-power is right up there with MJF?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177668262538162176


----------



## V-Trigger

JB is gonna be a star if he stays around.

Other news.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People keep forgetting these are the most generous workers of the last 10 years - none of them ever cared about taking a loss

Thinking they’ll artificially put themselves at the top of the card is 100% silly

Look at Cody - I can easily argue based on his reactions he should’ve been first champ - but he did not put himself in that spot to start with

They ‘get it’ - I just hope if they are the most over, they pull the trigger and win titles

Article of journalist shadowing Cody for a day - very good article and well worth the read


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178684107733245952
Sammy having a little promo video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178715774392901632
Guess he really will kill himself without wrestling anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178894819017527297
Sammy’s vlog before the big show






I have a feeling we’ll be seeing this is AEW’s future.

Killer Kross looks the real deal here - they seem to have mad chemistry

And KK ‘liked’ my tweet where I said `i want to see this in AEW - so, there’s that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179179563282124800


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134426380455937


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cody's media conference call: 






Brandi getting drunk with Dominique Wilkins: 






Cody & Brandi on Great Day Washington: https://www.wusa9.com/video/entertainment/television/programs/great-day-washington/aew-inaugural-event-debuts-in-washington-dc-at-capital-one-arena/65-e10ff026-8a1e-4fc9-aa4a-0c06848f5c1e?jwsource=cl

The Big Chee Show: https://podcastone.com/episode/The-Big-Chee-Show-featuring-Cody--Brandi-Rhodes-of-AEW

Chad Dukes vs. The World: https://omny.fm/shows/chad-dukes-vs-the-world/10-1-hour-2-barry-svrluga-cody-rhodes

Mike Jones on DC 101 Rado: https://dc101.iheart.com/content/2019-10-01-interview-cody-rhodes-talks-all-elite-wrestling-dynamite-w-mike-jones/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How cool is TOO cool?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179255685059682305


----------

